# siezed collector / auger shaft



## joshl (Oct 18, 2010)

_*The collector shaft AKA auger (1st stage)
is seized .
Is it reasonable to think that if I remove the shear pins that it will break loose with normal use . 

Then in the spring when hope to replace the end shaft bearings I will not have to heat them to get them apart ?

joshl

*_


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *Is it reasonable to think that if I remove the shear pins that it will break loose with normal use . *


Ayuh,... I guess that would depend on Where it's Siezed....

I doubt it'll work at All with the shear pins removed...


----------



## joshl (Oct 18, 2010)

*seized collector / auger shaft*

As I said the collector shaft is seized . 
And if it didn't work with the shear pins removed, that would be great, and my objective achieved .

joshl


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Do the augers themselves wiggle back and forth on their shaft, limited only by their shear pins (shear bolts)? If so then there is no need to remove the shear pins except to do further general disassembly.

I have questioned the small gear box between the front to back shaft and the auger shaft (some models) but everyone I talked to says that there is no problem there. I had suspected that larger gears would be less apt to have teeth stripped which could be a cause of seizing of both shafts.

By prying with a stick you may be able to determine whether the impeller itself or its shaft is the seized component.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> that would be great, and my objective achieved .


Ayuh,... The more times I read your post, the more confused I am, as to what your objective Is.....

Pull the shear pins, 'n there will be No Normal operations...
If the shaft is siezed, it needs to be fixed, before it's Ever used again....

I'm with Allen,... It's more likely the gearbox is junk, rather than the end bearings both being siezed...

'course, everybody but yerself is just Guessin' at whatever this snowblower might be....
At this point, I'm Guessin' it's a 2 stage, How big is it,..?? by Whom,..??


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

joshl said:


> The collector shaft AKA auger (1st stage)
> is seized .
> Is it reasonable to think that if I remove the shear pins that it will break loose with normal use .
> 
> ...


Unless you know something you're not sharing, I think you're jumping to conclusions.

If your bearings are actually seized, or your gearbox is out, you almost certainly would have had a lot of "warning." Most snowblowers have a brass bushing as the "bearing" on the auger and blower shafts. When those bushing are dry & worn, they'll wobble & chatter. You _will_ know they're on their last leg.

It's also very possible that your auger/blower gearbox is shot - especially if it's one of those cheaper model blowers. But as with the bushing/bearings, you should have had some warning.


Look closely at the auger to see if something small is jammed in there and has it stuck. That sort of thing happens all the time. 


If you find nothing jammed in the auger, go ahead and detach the blower unit from the power unit and begin to dismantle it. You'll eventually find where your problems lies.


BE SURE YOUR ENGINE IS TURNED OFF, THE AUGER ASSEMBLY IS DISENGAGED, AND THERE IS NO CHANCE OF SOMETHING TURNING THE AUGER WHILE YOUR FINGERS ARE IN THERE.


----------



## joshl (Oct 18, 2010)

*seized collector / auger shaft*

_*Hopefully none of you have not given up on waiting for my reply, as I was out of town for the weekend.

This snow blower with the seized front collector shaft is a 
Ariens ST1032 (10 hp 32" wide) 2 stage 

And it does very well about moving snow off of my driveway it removes snow just like any champion would do ( works well )

I have removed the front shear pins, only so that , hopefully that shaft going through the collectors AKA augers will break loose 

Has anyone had any luck getting these to break loose by doing this 

I have tried to move the collectors by hand and with 2 pry bars one going each direction (with the spark plug wire) removed. But they did not break loose .

hope to hear from you all .

joshl *_


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Josh ~

Are you keeping this in an unheated garage? Did it "seize" while you were using it, or was it seized when you tried to start using it?

You might just have ice frozen in it, and stopping it.


----------



## joshl (Oct 18, 2010)

*seized collector / auger shaft*

_*Hello DrHicks

I bought this blower used this past Fall (October 2010) , I am the 2nd owner of it, It was seized then 

What I am doing is running the unit with the front shear pins removed and trying to get the collector shaft zerks to take grease ( which they are not taking grease ) .

I have not yet applied a little heat to the collector shaft yet ?

hoping for some more ideas 

Thank-you for your reply 

joshl

*_


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Might try:
http://apache.ariens.com/cgibin/ctrg0005?SESSIONID=0.8213132047263072&Site=ARIENSS
to get service manual.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

So the impeller spins freely when the auger sheer pins are removed?

Not at all saying that doesn't happen, but wow, those bearings must REALLY be seized tight!  

Is your blower built in such a way that you can remove the "outer panels" and, thus, get to the outside auger bearings? On my John Deere, that is possible. If that's the case, your job of replacing them becomes much easier.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Wait a minute. You say the snow blower works?

That means the shafts are not seized in the gear box or end bearings, and neither the augers (collectors) nor the impeller are jammed.

Do you even have a problem?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Wait a minute. You say the snow blower works?

That means the shafts are not seized in the gear box or end bearings, and neither the augers (collectors) nor the impeller are jammed.

Do you even have a problem?


----------



## joshl (Oct 18, 2010)

*seized collector / auger shaft*

_*Yes the snow blower works very well 

The only problem I have if I ever had to do anything inside the front gear box ? 

The collectors / augers, would have to slide off the center shaft going through the collector center .

I mean the center shafts going left & right, not the center shaft going to the 2nd stage . 

The unit is working very well with the front shear pins removed 

AKA The Shaft going through the collectors is not suppose to turn inside the collectors thus the need for the shear pins 

But I have the shear pins removed 

Is it possible that anyone can remove the shear pins on your own snow blower, they should remove relatively easy and the collectors should spin somewhat free ? ( with engine off spark plug disconnected ) 

The collectors should not spin by hand with the shear pins installed ( spark plug disconnected )

We then will have a mystery resolved or , you may find that you unknowingly have the same small problem that I have 


joshl
*_


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I don't get it at all; you say it works fine and then say "_*you unknowingly have the same small problem that I have "?
*_If I understand, you've the shear pins/bolts removed from the auger (collector) shaft and they still turn? If so, either they've seized onto the drive shaft or you've missed a shear pin.
I guess your 2nd stage impeller works fine?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Josh, I'm still not understanding this.

You're saying that the augers are stuck, yet the snowblower works very well. I don't understand how that's possible. Does it actually blow snow that way?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh. You just want to prepare for the future in case you need to disassemble the snow blower further.

The collectors are probably rusted to the shafts.

I suggest leaving it the way it is and leaving the shear bolts removed for now. One of the following things may happen sooner or later.

1. The collectors break free from the shaft (maybe one at a time) and then you can re-insert the shear bolts.
2. Something else breaks first in which case it is probably not worth the time and effort to bust the collectors free and disassembling further.


----------



## mikecwiz (Jan 22, 2011)

Joshi I do know what you are talking about. I work on snow blowers as a hobby. I don't think that your method will work. And it is not a good Idea to use heat on the auger or the rake when it is fully assembled. There are oil seals in the auger and impeller assembly that will be destroyed by the heat of a torch. 

Your machine is probably a good one you should consider freeing the rakes from the shaft sooner than later to prevent damage to the gear box. 

Below is a link to another forum where all the guys do is talk about snow blowers, mowers, and other outdoor power equipment. The guys on that forum would have recognized your problem right away. The following link is to a thread where your problem is discussed.

http://www.opeonthenet.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10096&p=92656&hilit=auger+seized#p92656


----------



## joshl (Oct 18, 2010)

*seized collector / auger shaft*

_*Thank-you everyone and ALL

I loved the debate and discussion about my predicament and a extra cookie for 
AllanJ and mikecwiz for the web link that 
talks more about small engines 

I do have some other topics that I plan to post here and see what kind of ideas i get back

talk with you all again sometime 

joshl




*_


----------

